# Tent found on Lower Juan



## mm1122 (Sep 4, 2009)

We found a three person tent in a black stuff sack at Slickhorn on showing up Wednesday March 18. Call 928-527-0306 or text 928-863-5285 
with the brand name and camp A, B, C, D or E to identify and make arrangements to return.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## mm1122 (Sep 4, 2009)

mm1122 said:


> We found a three person tent in a black stuff sack at Slickhorn on showing up Wednesday March 18. Call 928-527-0306 or text 928-863-5285
> with the brand name and camp A, B, C, D or E to identify and make arrangements to return.


I called Silas at the Montecello River Office and he'll let the rangers know. The y now have my cell phone # , as well. mm1122:razz:


----------

